

After the Ellen DeGeneres iPhone dust-up, does Apple need to lighten up? - telemachos
http://www.csmonitor.com/Innovation/Horizons/2010/0505/After-the-Ellen-DeGeneres-iPhone-dust-up-does-Apple-need-to-lighten-up

======
SamAtt
They probably do need to lighten up but I can see their point here. Ellen's
poking fun at herself but Apple's afraid it will translate into "the iPhone is
hard to use". Apple's now looking to target the Computer Illiterate folks and
the fake commercial could be seen as a sign that it's hard to use. Which is
why Colbert and Stewart (who mocked the company and not a specific product)
didn't get calls.

It's reactionary but not illogical.

~~~
DannoHung
It's a classic Streisand blunder.

~~~
nailer
What was the Streisand blunder?

~~~
lazyant
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Streisand_effect>

------
jsz0
Do we know what Apple's relationship is with the show? Are they paying for
positive product placement? According to one reference I found online the
Ellen show employs a _product placement team_ that solicits in-show
sponsorship. If that is indeed the case here I don't blame Apple for wanting
clear cut good PR.

~~~
darrenkopp
if they wanted good PR, they totally screwed it up.

------
slater
Why would you even think for one second that this "dust-up" isn't fully
orchestrated by Apple in the first place? Are consumers really _that_ dumb?
That's two days in the running that Apple got (seemingly free) advertising on
her show.

Less laughably transparent plugging of products, next time.

------
jrockway
Phone, or cult?

~~~
tptacek
Reasoned argument, or naked hyperbole?

~~~
omouse
Ignorant, or informed?

I like this game, let's do it with candy:

Swedish berry, or fuzzy peach?

------
schammy
Apple has such a stick up their ass. Every day I read a story about them, like
this one, that makes me cringe. WTF is wrong with this company?

~~~
karipatila
Do we even know for a fact that Apple contacted the show? She just said they
weren't happy about it, which I took as a follow-up on the joke. They never
mentioned Apple insisting on a formal apology, it just got reported so that it
was implied.

~~~
nailer
If they contact them and say they're unhappy, it's generally considered an
indication they'd be less likely to spend their ad buy with the show.

